# Quicktime Fullscreen



## nyeus (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi I'm running Windows XP and I was wondering if anybody knew how to make quicktime movies play in full screen mode on my system? 

Thank you


----------



## ukantcme (Jul 22, 2004)

well if you downloaded a free copy, than you wont be able to maximize to full. as stupid as it seems you have to purchase a copy to get the movies to be full screen. i think that there is a free "reworked" version of quicktime out there, you just have to look for it.


----------



## nyeus (Jun 16, 2004)

Alright then.

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi,
I personally never liked the QuickTime interface and have been
using....*Media Player Classic*....for playing my .mov videos.
In View>Options>Player you can set to open in Full-Screen or you can set it
to open normally and then double-click to go to Fullscreen.

*MPC has, for instance, a built in DVD player with real-time zoom, support for AVI subtitles, QuickTime and RealVideo support (requires QT and/or Real player), and lots more.*

Telstar


----------



## nyeus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Oh, hey Neat-O *

Thanks! I guess now I don't have to put up with QT's BS.

Thanks again :up:


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

You're very welcome *nyeus*

Another excellent player is the....*VideoLan (VLC) 0.7.2 *....check it out.

Of course, these are *Freeware*!

Telstar :up:


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

Two players that are based on Media Player Classic are:

Real Alternative:

http://www.click-now.net/html/RealAlternative.htm

And Quicktime Alternative:

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/QuickTime_Alternative.htm

BTW, thanks for pointing out that MPC will play DVD's.


----------



## ukantcme (Jul 22, 2004)

Telstar is right, i have been using VideoLan for about a year now and it seems that there is nothing that thing will not play (iso's, image's ect..) 

Highly, highly recommend it.


----------

